# Divorce final Today



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

She's still acting so cold. Talks thru msges on fb but she just doesn't care about anything. 

I tried tos leep through today but couldn't make it. Woke up at 2:30 and checked fb. She had already changed her name and removed "I have a wonderful husband..." off her about section. 

I'm not dealing too well. 

much harder than I thought it would be. 

i've already had a panic attack and gawd it hurts much mor than I expected. 

I'm thinking of finding a place to go check into... it's getting bad.


----------



## soca70 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dewayne - make sure you take care of yourself and keep us posted.


----------



## Bullwinkle (Feb 4, 2013)

DeWayne -

My wife just did the same, removing me from FB. Amazing how the little things can hurt so much. 

Hang tough.


----------



## Serenity_Prayer (Oct 31, 2012)

I got the FB divorce a couple days ago too. I had planned on being 'married' on FB until the official D-day. Guess he didn't want to wait. I'm mostly glad he is moving on. Less drama for me.

Take care of yourself. It's hard, but you have friends here.


----------



## Bullwinkle (Feb 4, 2013)

Only worse moment than my FB divorce was my sister forwarding me my wife's new profile on Match.com. I wish there was a way to warn off all these poor SOBs out there, run, run like the wind!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Dewayne -- I've been wondering how you're doing. Haven't seen you on here in a long time, it seems. 

I'm sorry that it's still so rough. Is Jojo with you? 

STAY OFF of FB!!! If for some reason you don't want to unfriend her altogether, then at least block her. You don't need to do this to yourself, sweetie.

Are you in IC? Is there anyone there that you can call and spend some time with? If you need to go to see a doctor or call a helpline, do it. The most important thing is that you take care of yourself. You have a little girl who loves you very much. 

Keep posting on here and let us know how you're doing, and what you're doing to look after yourself.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm here, FB, and phone if you need to talk.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dewayne Hang in there, keep your daughter priority #1 you sound like a good guy take care.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

I divorced her first on facebook, someone here said don't do that, so I changed it. She never accepted back the marriage thing. SO I put on there "separated"

I unfriended her so I wouldn't see her updates, there wasn't many. Just a like here and there etc. 

No, I don't have JoJo. Haven't seen her for over 2 weeks. 

I'm broke. Still no work. Phone is out of service. No, I don't have anyone to call. No way to call. FB is it. 

No real support from any family except my mother and it's giving her a hard time, so I try to skim on that. So really, Andy and Cecile on FB is about all I have. A few "friends" but none I can really confide into, cry on their shoulder etc. 

Waking up to this, was absolutely the hardest, emotional thing I've ever had to deal with. Truly. I thought it was going to be bad, but gawd, not this bad. 

No, no counselor, no money  She emails me once in a while to check on me. Gave me an assignment. Told me to "write my story with 'one'" I wrote back "One!? One what?" She said "that's for you to figure out, one excuse, one word, one line, etc. It's a project" 

So here it is:

One:

One fights to hang on. 
One runs off to be with younger friends. 
One cries. 
One drinks and laughs.
One buys self help books. 
One buys the new friends weed.
One stays faithful.
One strays.
One learns about themself and works on fixing things.
One learns how to tear a family apart. 
One finds true faith in the lord again.
One finds false answers in sin.
One tries all in his power to save a family. 
One gives up family. 
One wants.
One takes.
One lives.
One lives on.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

ok you made me tear up mister dwayne! 


'One' has grace and hope.


do not give up. do not let her determine your future.

sending you prayers 


love and peace


----------



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

I agree with oncehisangel.Never give up on hapiness and peace ;you shall be happy with or without her.

The more painful it is now,the better days you shall see in life.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

Hang in there Dewayne. I think you and I joined this site at around the same time as you. Things can only get better. I too am now staring down the gun barrell of a divorce I never wanted. You will get there, I will get there ... Just gonna take time.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Dwayne,
Stay off FB, it will hurt too much. This may be one of the hardest things you ever have to go through, but you will survive. And you will be stronger. Keep breathing. I know the lack of work is horrible. Is there somewhere you can go to volunteer? Sometimes, being with other people and helping them can make you feel good about you. Its productive, at least. Or evern if its just the SPCA, go pet a dog. You will make it.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree with Pluto2 -- get out of the house, Dewayne, and try to get involved in something where you have positive contact with other people. Many organizations have FB pages now. If FB is your only means of contact right now, let them know your situation, and that they can message you through that. But limit your use of FB to things like that or talking to people you know to be friends. 

Are there any groups where you live that offer any kind of counseling on a sliding scale -- perhaps you can see someone for free? Worst thing you can do is isolate. Force yourself out of the dark space you're in, and keep fighting.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

there is ZERO reason to still be friends with her in this process. unless you like the pain. ok, so there's 1 reason to be her friend. wouldn't it just be easier to slam your hand in a car door though?


----------

